# Teaching your kids



## tenex01 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi,

I have started my daughter shooting a Hoyt Ruckus Jr and to this point all I've worried about is draw L, draw W and having fun.
She uses a peep and hand held release. She can hit a 3'' circle out to 15 yards. At what point should I start on some better form?
The biggest thing is a very high release arm and shoulder .
Thanks,


----------



## snowshovler (Oct 15, 2011)

Just let her have fun. I tried to help my kids w/ proper form, etc and chased them away from archery for making it no fun. For me, hitting targets and improving my technique is part of the fun of archery. They wanted to shoot stuff and just have fun and spend time w/ dad. Take some balloons and put some candy or coins inside and let her pop the balloons and find out what treasures are inside. Be encouraging and positive and just let her have fun with the bow. I have a small fortune in archery equipment the kids used to use just sitting in the closet. I hang onto the stff hoping they might pick up the bows again and as a reminder to not allow my pursuit of their perfection suck the joy out of an activity.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Just let them have fun. When they ask, answer their questions. At some point they will want to get better & then they will ask.

Push too hard & the fun will leave & they will follow.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

let your children decide how hard they want to push archery,fun is the most important thing for now.keep the draw weight down make it fun.i had one who loved archery the other one loved books and music.but they both like to fish and hunt.good luck keep it simple and fun. i have seen parents push kids to far that`s not fun to see either.


----------



## tenex01 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for sharing . I will just enjoy while I can.
Thanks,


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome thread to read. I'll be giving my boy his first real bow for his birthday in 10 weeks. I will try my hardest to not worry about his form and little nuances. I will remember he is 6 years old. I will remember I bought him a bow because it would be FUN to shoot with him and because he thinks it would be FUN to shoot with dad. Not because I want a 10 year old Olympic shooter. I'll only be strict on the safety of the sport.


----------



## Blue X (Dec 22, 2007)

Very good replies. People bring their small kids here all the time and sometimes the parents are disappointed that I send them home with less than perfect form. I try to get them a good draw length and show them basic form and a good grip and send them on their way to have fun and to shoot holes in stuff and laugh. Each time they come back I try to work on a different piece of form. I have found that under age 12 it is really hard to get kids to concentrate on good form or using disciplined techniques for accuracy. 

Keep them close so they think their good and build their confidence and they have fun. In their eyes there just trying to impress you so make it easy and brag on them and one day they may want to improve their game. Make it hard and take the fun out and act like their not gaining your approval and their surely going to play something you know nothing about.

Blue X


----------

